# Wolf Creek is Burning



## tomt36 (Feb 6, 2005)

Yikes. Unavoidable now, fire will be in the area boundary by night fall.  Approaching between Treasure and Bonanza lifts, rocky area with bowls but friends up there not optimistic at all. they have Been cutting trees away from lift towers all week, Stay Safe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattPagosa (Jun 11, 2011)

none of this actually happened


----------



## usualrafting (Jan 11, 2009)

So did the fire happen or not??


----------

